# fun & intersting



## marlon (May 5, 2009)

It would be intersting (especially if the senior ken'mpo master joined in) and informative if we ken/mpo people designed each of us 3 techniques, post them on youtube or just here and discuss.  I have one that is near ready so far.  If others are game this could help us all, get better and understand our kem/npo better.  Anyone intersted?...Doc is going to murder me for this isn't he...

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## RevIV (May 8, 2009)

I dont understand what you are saying.  That we should make up our own 3 techniques?  or do 3 tech. from our system?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 8, 2009)

And 3 techs demonstrating what concepts, principles, skills, undersandings, against what type of attacks?

I mean...we could do lazy man defenses against a gnat attempting to land on my slice of Pizza, requiring that the defense demonstrate a working knowledge of positive posture, and establishing a stable foundation prior to launching a counter-attack. More clarity, por favore'.


----------



## Matt (May 8, 2009)

marlon said:


> It would be intersting (especially if the senior ken'mpo master joined in) and informative if we ken/mpo people designed each of us 3 techniques, post them on youtube or just here and discuss.  I have one that is near ready so far.  If others are game this could help us all, get better and understand our kem/npo better.  Anyone intersted?...Doc is going to murder me for this isn't he...
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon



I think what he's saying (at least this is how I interpret the question) is that we:

Set a parameter for attack, pick principle(s) for defense.
Design a technique created to represent certain principles.
Demonstrate said technique. Discuss clarifying how you demonstrated the principles. 

I like it!


----------



## Kenpodoc (May 9, 2009)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> And 3 techs demonstrating what concepts, principles, skills, undersandings, against what type of attacks?
> 
> I mean...we could do lazy man defenses against a gnat attempting to land on my slice of Pizza, requiring that the defense demonstrate a working knowledge of positive posture, and establishing a stable foundation prior to launching a counter-attack. More clarity, por favore'.


Dave,
A man could learn a lot from the full evaluation of positive posture and stable faudation in the defense of pizza.  

I'm looking forward to your discourse on this subject.

Jeff


----------



## sifubry (May 9, 2009)

Marlon, this is a great idea especially with parameters or concept. I'd be especially interested in how others deal with Kempos/Combinations/etc. against kicks.

Bryan
Blog http://www.goldenleopard.info
Web http://www.goldenleopard.org


----------



## Matt (May 9, 2009)

Kenpodoc said:


> Dave,
> A man could learn a lot from the full evaluation of positive posture and stable faudation in the defense of pizza.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your discourse on this subject.
> ...



More importantly, I don't want to spill my beverage.:ultracool


----------



## marlon (Jun 25, 2009)

well it is up...it is amazing to see my belly on film.  I have let work and fatigue make me fat.  so my apologies and i am working on it now.  also, i have a new camera and i messed up a bit so the 1st technique is in 2 parts.t the other two in the next little while and i hope to see other share some of thier creativity and knowledge as well.  So have fun trear into it as much as you like.  i am here to learn not protect my ego





 




 
Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

marlon said:


> well it is up...it is amazing to see my belly on film.  I have let work and fatigue make me fat.  so my apologies and i am working on it now.  also, i have a new camera and i messed up a bit so the 1st technique is in 2 parts.t the other two in the next little while and i hope to see other share some of thier creativity and knowledge as well.  So have fun trear into it as much as you like.  i am here to learn not protect my ego
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! Thanks for the vid's, very interesting.


----------



## marlon (Jun 26, 2009)

make your own and feel free to criticize mine.

marlon


----------



## marlon (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks to Justin R here it is in one vid





 
don't be shy criticize mine and create your own.  I would love to see    your   kempo/ kenpo

marlon


----------



## marlon (Jun 26, 2009)

It would be intersting (especially if the senior ken'mpo master joined in) and informative if we ken/mpo people designed each of us 3 techniques, post them on youtube or just here and discuss. I have one that is near ready so far. If others are game this could help us all, get better and understand our kem/npo better. Anyone intersted?...Doc is going to murder me for this isn't he...

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol, even if I wanted to criticize I really can't come up with anything at the moment.

But I would like to add, in the 1st vid how would you employ all the techniques demonstrated in a real life situation? I know that's kind of vague, but do you train those techniques based on sensitivity to the opponents energy? Or in those regards how would you make those multiple techniques come to life? 

Or is it just a demo and you would react with what comes out instinctively? 

But again kudo's on the vids.


----------



## marlon (Jun 27, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Lol, even if I wanted to criticize I really can't come up with anything at the moment.
> 
> But I would like to add, in the 1st vid how would you employ all the techniques demonstrated in a real life situation? I know that's kind of vague, but do you train those techniques based on sensitivity to the opponents energy? Or in those regards how would you make those multiple techniques come to life?
> 
> ...



training sensitivity takes time so at first we train good habits and logical flow. The technique is designed to maintain contact ( physical and energetic) so that you can work through the multiple strikes yet the goal is not to finish the technique. The technique contains ideas that need to become natural and as close to instinctive as possible like a form. However the first 2 to 3 moves should end the conflict when done properly.  This is why we also need to tran any technique outside of the ideal phase with an attacker that will suprise you with thier attacks and not stop until you make them.  And so we do, themore junior student simply react and with more practice in these reaction type practice you become able to use the techniques as taught.  In between the principles taught by the forms and techniques and the correction from the instructor ( thanks Shihan!) comes in to play outside of the technique
hope this is clear.  Thanks for the question

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Jun 27, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Lol, even if I wanted to criticize I really can't come up with anything at the moment.
> 
> But I would like to add, in the 1st vid how would you employ all the techniques demonstrated in a real life situation? I know that's kind of vague, but do you train those techniques based on sensitivity to the opponents energy? Or in those regards how would you make those multiple techniques come to life?
> 
> ...





sifubry said:


> Marlon, this is a great idea especially with parameters or concept. I'd be especially interested in how others deal with Kempos/Combinations/etc. against kicks.
> 
> Bryan
> Blog http://www.goldenleopard.info
> Web http://www.goldenleopard.org




After I have them all up. We can look at them against varying attacks including kicks.  Thanks Sifu Bry.  Btw I enjoy your blog. I do not have the time to read them everyday so I save them and read them about once a week or every two weeks. Good stuff but too much for me to keep up right now

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## sifubry (Jun 27, 2009)

marlon said:


> After I have them all up. We can look at them against varying attacks including kicks.  Thanks Sifu Bry.  Btw I enjoy your blog. I do not have the time to read them everyday so I save them and read them about once a week or every two weeks. Good stuff but too much for me to keep up right now



Don't feel obligated to read the whole thing in one sitting or even daily. Stroll into it occasionally and read it when you can. I'm working on getting the camera and computer working so I can film a few techniques myself.

I think I owe Matt a few techniques for his archive like Tiger and Palm blocking. I'd like to put up a few kempo vs kicks too.


----------



## marlon (Jun 27, 2009)

so, i left out wieght distribution on the vid.  for the first two strikes (block strike) the push to direct the power comes from the lt leg, then with the inverted ridge the right leg then for the leopard paw to the plexus use the lt leg  then the rt leg for the reverse knife and the lt leg for the elbow.  the breathing signature i use is on the wieght shift

any thoughts are welcome

Marlon


----------



## marlon (Jun 27, 2009)

sifubry said:


> I'm working on getting the camera and computer working so I can film a few techniques myself.
> 
> I think I owe Matt a few techniques for his archive like Tiger and Palm blocking. I'd like to put up a few kempo vs kicks too.


 

that would be great!!  i love forward to seeing them 

marlon


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 28, 2009)

marlon said:


> training sensitivity takes time so at first we train good habits and logical flow. The technique is designed to maintain contact ( physical and energetic) so that you can work through the multiple strikes yet the goal is not to finish the technique. The technique contains ideas that need to become natural and as close to instinctive as possible like a form. However the first 2 to 3 moves should end the conflict when done properly. This is why we also need to tran any technique outside of the ideal phase with an attacker that will suprise you with thier attacks and not stop until you make them. And so we do, themore junior student simply react and with more practice in these reaction type practice you become able to use the techniques as taught. In between the principles taught by the forms and techniques and the correction from the instructor ( thanks Shihan!) comes in to play outside of the technique
> hope this is clear. Thanks for the question
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon


 
Great! Makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## marlon (Jul 12, 2009)

so here is the link for the last two




 
the first technique rt leg steps to 1:30 with a lt then rt outward long range / dragon block. then pivot on the rt leg into a cat stance facing 9:00 with a lt palm to the temple and a right simultaneous palm to the jaw = neck crank rt inverted hammer to the plexus then the lt leg steps back into a dragon  or twist stance (depending on the depth of your wieght drop pivot ccw with  a rt elbow to the occiput continue the motion into a lt elbow into the kidney. the left arm continues in the same direction as you step into a horse stance behind the attacker. the lt arm rises into a ridge hand strike under the jaw then rt pheonix strike (also called a dragon's head strike) into the rt kidney. left knee into the spleen and rt palm to the temple as you step down the rt leg steps cw 90 degrees with double palms a la 10 point blocking.   cross and cover

next technique on the vid.
shift rt into a cat stance facing 10:00 with a lt parry then a rt dropping palm block. lt leg steps to 10:00 with a rt tiger mouth strike to the throat.  lt rising palm to the chin as you retract the rt arm. lt inverted hammer to the plexus. circle the lt arm ccw into a lt dropping hammer to the arm. follow with a rt driving forearm to the neck grabbing the neck afterwards. lt pheonix strike to the lt kidney and then lt dragon stomp to the back of the lt knee = takedown.  lt cross / inverted hammer to the head as the attacker falls then rt thrust punch to the ribs.  cross and cover.

have i used skk principles in these techniques?  are they valid or crap?
i await your comments
and hopefully your own fun and interesting techniques that you create

Respectfully...not a master

Marlon


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Jul 15, 2009)

First to comment on youtube, and man, you guys have opened my eyes to alot of "Flowing On The Other Side"
 of techniques.
I have to admit, im a big fan of the Deadly Hawaiin one you created, i practiced it on a gentleman from my school and he was like "How in the hell do you do that?"
LOL!!!
(If i can get a damned camera, i will try to post some, i promise!)


----------



## marlon (Jul 15, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> First to comment on youtube, and man, you guys have opened my eyes to alot of "Flowing On The Other Side"
> of techniques.
> I have to admit, im a big fan of the Deadly Hawaiin one you created, i practiced it on a gentleman from my school and he was like "How in the hell do you do that?"
> LOL!!!
> (If i can get a damned camera, i will try to post some, i promise!)


 
i look forward to seeing your stuff.

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Jul 16, 2009)

THE 3 I REALLY WANT TO POST ARE:
#1 BREAKING THE WILL(epak GUYS WANT TO SEE IT REALLY BAD!)
#2 CERIO'S 8 LEAPARD ATTACKS
#3 OUR VERSION OF PARTYING WINGS (SIMILAR TO DEADLY HAWAIIN KEMPO, BUT MORE KICKS AND STRIKES TO EYES,THROAT, AND GROIN.


----------



## marlon (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else is palnning on creating some techniques to post and discuss; and , if anyone has questions and comments on the technical merits and é or flaws of the techniques already posted

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## still learning (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello, All martial art training in the beginning you learn like a "copy cat"...than there come a point...you use what you learn and become creative...

This is the point of this lesson you have to do...become creative!

Aloha,   "eh...check out my art work here?" ....'.how come?"  in black and white?  ....oh...you made the eyes black!


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 20, 2009)

Marlon-San,

It was hard to tell (I had it on mute since it is 2am) but it looked like you hit the same target (throat) more than once which shouldn't be necessary and after the first kick you set your foot down inside of the opponents, also making me weary.

Great idea with this thread-


----------



## marlon (Sep 20, 2009)

dianhsuhe said:


> Marlon-San,
> 
> It was hard to tell (I had it on mute since it is 2am) but it looked like you hit the same target (throat) more than once which shouldn't be necessary and after the first kick you set your foot down inside of the opponents, also making me weary.
> 
> Great idea with this thread-



Thank you for your input.  The inverted ridge( if you are speaking of the first techinque) is not a strike to the throat but more of a check to hinder the cover motion that can naturally occur when the balance is disrupted. This supports the nxt strike to the center by helping to stretch the musculature and hereby increasing the vulnerablity of he target.  That is my thnking and I am open to crrection. I intentionally place my leg btwn the attackers legs. First after kicking out one leg my placement checks off some of his countering possiblities and continues to mve him off where he attacked me from thereby disrupting his center and causing his body to feel the need to re adjust instead of being able to focus on attack.  Please let me know your reasons for being leery of he tactic. My thanks again for your sharing.. I love to learn
respectfully
Marlon


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 23, 2011)

Marlon - 

Just some quick observations on Technique #2
Nice beginning on the inside of your opponents right, liked the glancing claw to the face. 
the neck grab/snap is very unpredictable depending on the power and effectiveness of the first strike. Why did you turn the full 180 degrees during the neck grab/snap versus drawing into a cat stance facing your 9 o'clock? then unloading into a half-moon stance (facing 9:00) into your right forearm strike to the head then continuing the technique? 
just some observations not a critique or evaluation. 

Just some quick observations on Technique #3
Got to love double blocks while keeping a check up just in case, coming in and closing the distance with the tigers mouth to the throat. great use of taking away your opponents balance and height zone. great contact with your opponents body with your legs (in both techniques) If it where me I would have switched the forearm strike to the head for a palm heel or thrust punch through the target then grab the head/neck/jaw and using your leg which is behind your opponent to throw him down versus the knee kick, then cross over and cover up...

just my humble and ignorant observations, 

Chris


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 23, 2011)

I will record some techniques later this week based off some SKK combinations and concepts.

Chris


----------



## marlon (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello Chris.  thanks for the questions. Technique 2 I turn with the head at the beginning partially because I wanted this technique to demonstrate flowing around an opponent.  So, I get the head going in one direction, disrupting the structural integrity in two directions and continue.  Your option is perfectly valid, it is just not in line with the flow I wanted to show 
hope that is clear


----------



## marlon (Feb 13, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your vids Chris!  Thanks for participating


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 13, 2011)

it will be a couple of weeks before I can get an uke and make some videos...
I would love some more vids of yourself and techniques...I think we all love 
pitching in our .02 cents on em!


----------

